# Rat Adoptions in the Bedford/Breezewood PA area.



## CoryRat (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey Guys and Gals:

Okay i've had two accidental litters within two days of each other. Papa snuck into the girls cage one night and got them both... lol 

I have 16 pups that will be ready within 5ish weeks, in first litter, the mother is a Double Rex and the kits look like they are going to be Rex or Double Rex.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










The 2nd litter are all going to be hooded and possibly some Dumbo like their mother 







Kes and Shiann










Dax, the double rex and her litter










The Papa










both litters mixed together









the first litter at 2 days old


Email me at [email protected]
or text at (304) 880-8298

I live in the Breezewood PA area, but i'm also in the Summersville, WV area all the time. willing to drive.  hit me up


----------

